# New Aire at Carcassonne



## Cotehill (Jan 15, 2006)

I understand there is a new aire at Carcassonne in a coach park. Is this correct? Has anyone stayed there and where is it? Going to be in that area over New Year hopefully.
Any replies gratefully received.
Thanks.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

Yes, there is. We stayed there for 2 or 3 nights recently.

It's at N43deg 12.338' E2deg 22.477'

Free, with water. On the last evening, there must have been about 30 vans there overnight.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

... and here's a picture (old town arrowed, about 10 minutes' walk away)

Gerald


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

You can stay in the car / coach park right next to La Cite but it is quite expensive (seem to remember about 20 euro) but there is also a huge overspill car park slightly further away (a couple of hundered metrs only). 

It is in two halves and the lower, rear part is used solely for motorhomes in summer but I guess you may even be able to park up in the front part during winter. It has barrier entry and you pay on exit - less than 10 euro and I think 6 or 7 but may be free (or closed!) in winter.

Services (water, dump) available at the main car park but not at this overspill but, if I remember correctly, you can pay to get to the services for a much reduced fee.

Someone on here will know anyway!

Regards

Brian


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

There you go - told you someone would know!

That's the one I meant anyway - good to hear it is free at the moment and that water is available.

Brian


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

The one at the foot of the Cite cost us 10 euros last year and was worth every penny-nothing like sitting by the van at dusk with a glass of wine looking straight up at the illuminated walls.... :wink:


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

*aire*



Waleem said:


> The one at the foot of the Cite cost us 10 euros last year and was worth every penny-nothing like sitting by the van at dusk with a glass of wine looking straight up at the illuminated walls.... :wink:


We stayed in the old one by the city year before last, but this year we were shocked to have to drive around again as it was closed to motorhomes from now on. The new Aire, shown in the previous posters picture is further away and was free at the time. We were told that the charge is going to be applied in the future however.

Regards

Antonia


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Visited end of Feb 2011. Shame the aire in front of Cite walls closed. Went to new one, as pictured. Did not like it and left. It is now a pay aire, same charges I think as the old one in 2010 - about 8Euros.

As we had visited before and were in transit but thought it would be great to stay the night under the Cite walls - we left and drove down the road for 20 or 30 miles to a nice aire next to the Canal du Midi - and it was free!


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Cite aire*

Foweyboy 
Where exactly is the aire on thr canal that you stayed at....

Brian


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bytaken,

If you have the airs POI, it is on there.

11 LA REDORTE Au bord du canal du midi.

GPS: N43.25323 E2.65103


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

None of the above information appears to be in the MHF campsite database!     

peedee


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Cite aire*

steco1958.
I though La Redorte aire was closed along with Trebes on the midi thats why I asked.

Brian


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Canal du Midi aire called "Monferrand" is on page 205, no 77 in 2nd edition of "All the aires France".N43deg 21.130' E001deg 49.442'


----------

